# Virus: Ihre Mailadresse wurde gesperrt



## Heiko (1 Dezember 2008)

Ein neuer Virus weist auf die Sperrung der eigenen Maildresse hin:
Virus droht mit E-Mail-Sperrung: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Virus: Ihre Mailadresse wurde gesperrt*

heise online - 01.12.08 - Trojaner-Mails drohen mit E-Mail-Sperrung


> Im Zip-Archiv im Anhang lauert die ausführbare Datei Sperrung.exe mit dem Schadprogramm. Die E-Mails sollten ungelesen gelöscht werden, denn zur Stunde sind die Virenscanner noch weitgehend machtlos. Nur wenige AV-Programme erkennen derzeit den Schädling: Sophos nennt ihn Mal/EncPk-GH, bei Microsoft heißt er je nach Mutation Win32/Emold.C oder Win32/Obfuscator.CT, bei FProt W32/Trojan3.MX.


----------



## sascha (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Virus: Ihre Mailadresse wurde gesperrt*

"Die E-Mail Adresse wird gesperrt": Mail lockt in Trojaner-Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Virus: Ihre Mailadresse wurde gesperrt*

heise online - 01.12.08 - Trojaner-Mails drohen mit E-Mail-Sperrung [Update]


> Update:
> Am heutigen Dienstag vormittag rollt eine zweite Welle mit einem modifizierten Programm und ähnlichem Begleittext an. Dieses wird auch von AV-Programmen, die bereits Signaturen für die gestrige Version erstellt hatten, oft nicht mehr erkannt.


----------

